# Pompano Nov 3



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Got started around 9 and moved to another spot around 12. We didnt have any luck at the first spot but ended up with 8 in about 1 hour at the new spot. Enjoy the pics


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice box of fish....Where wasit that you caught them?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah was it on pcola beach?


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Pensacola Beach and all fish were caught on shrimp, caught lots of fleas but no luck!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Good report.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a good:clap dayof fishing..

thanks for the report


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice looking mess of pomps. Congrats:clap


----------

